# What antibiotics can birds get?



## Voldemort (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi everyone! I was just wondering if any of you know about any bird-safe antibiotics?
My vet will only prescribe two different ones to me, and one of them is so liquidy that it enters my birds’ airways and makes them choke, and the other is too mild to treat their infections.

It would be great if anyone could mention any antibiotics they have been prescribed before, so that i could ask my vet about them and she could look into it. Thanks!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

There are a lot of antibiotics available but I am speaking of what is available in the US. The antibiotic prescribed should be based on the bacteria and condition that is being treated, an antibiotic used to treat a gram negative infection in the gut may not be the best choice to treat some other type of infection. One of the most common broad spectrum antibiotics is Enrofloxacin a/k/a Baytril, others that I have used are Doxycycline, Metronidazole, and Clavamox but there are many many others. What are the ones you have used and what condition is being treated?


----------

